# auburn marsh wildlife area



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

anyone ever bow kill a deer at this public land? i scouted it late last season with alot of snow on the ground and wasnt impressed with the amount of sign i saw. did see alot of bootprints tho (and beer cans, unfortunately), so i imagine with it being a small public tract of land, it gets punished wit alot of hunting pressure


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is public land just east of there on rapids rd. better area.


----------

